# Hobo Conevention/Hobo days in Britt, Iowa



## LeilaniRose (Jul 1, 2010)

I hadnt seen anything posted about this yet, so I figured Id do it.
The hobo convention is held the second week of August every year.
Is anyone planning on coming out to good ole Iowa this year?
Let me know, Id love to see some people!


----------



## Dameon (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's see...Drug dogs walking around, a crackdown on alcohol, and cheesy festivities designed for yuppies. I think I'll pass, especially after all they're doing this year in response to too many dumbass kids blowing it up last year.


----------



## readyg (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd go, depends where I'm at when the time comes.


----------



## LeilaniRose (Jul 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, dumb ass kids will always be the problem. But for lack of anything else close by worth going to, Ill be there. Anyways, Id like to go at least once and its only 40 miles from where Im at.


----------



## menu (Jul 1, 2010)

and you get to see me leilani.


----------



## LeilaniRose (Jul 2, 2010)

This is also very true


----------

